# Uncooked pepper stick



## wazzuqer (Nov 4, 2013)

Made some great looking pepper stick that showed 152 degrees in the 3 places so I thought I was golden. After pulling it and hanging it to bloom for 2 hours in garage I tried it and the end piece I tried I don't think was done, tasted a little mushy. So I put it in the fridge last nite. Was wondering if it is salvageable or is it dog food?? Could it be cooked longer in the oven? Been about 24 hours since I pulled it out of smoker ...


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 4, 2013)

Did you include Cure #1 in the recipe? if so then I'd have no problem taking them back up to a safe temp ....either in the oven or maybe a steam bath.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> Did you include Cure #1 in the recipe? if so then I'd have no problem taking them back up to a safe temp ....either in the oven or maybe a steam bath.


Yup---What Dan said.

Bear


----------



## wazzuqer (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes it had cure #!, it was a kit. Thanks for the help I'm gonna put it in the oven...


----------

